# Angoisse de séparation



## Titine15 (17 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour
Un petit loulou que j'accueille depuis ses 6 mois maintenant il a 2 ans souffre de l'angoisse de séparation à s'en faire vomir. C'est par vague pendant plusieurs semaines ça va nickel et après ça revient sans prévenir.
Je ne sais plus trop quoi faire à vrai dire. Je lui explique re explique re re re explique et là j'arrive à bout de solution. Je sens la maman très angoissée ce qui n'aide pas. Ce qui m'interpelle c'est que le matin il arrive sans pleurer il rentre de lui même dans la maison et vaque à ses occupations et il pourrait ne pas dire aurevoir à sa maman si elle ne le rappellerai pas pour un bisou. Le problème survient au moment de la sieste où il vomi juste avant ou pendant 1 fois sur 2. Dans tous les cas après avoir nettoyé il fait sa sieste sans pb et de grosses siestes d'ailleurs comme chez lui mais avec le vomi en plus
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses 
J'ai déjà posté à ce sujet mais là je me demande vraiet si l'angoisse de la maman ne déteint pas sur le petit
Bonne après-midi


----------



## Sandrine2572 (17 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour

Est ce vraiment de l angoisse de la séparation.... Si quand il arrive l enfant vaque a ses occupations en ignorant quasi ça sa maman  ca pose question

Quand vous le coucher pour la sieste il pleure ? Fait une grosse crise ?


----------



## Titine15 (17 Octobre 2022)

Ben non Sandrine 2572 il saute pas au plafond non plus mais pas de pleures d'ailleurs je l'ai couché pour la sieste de l'après-midi sans pb et apparemment pas de vomi mais des fois quand je vais le chercher il a vomi mais ce qui est bizarre c'est qu'il ne fait pas de bruit. Moi aussi je doute de l'angoisse de la séparation. Ce matin il a vomi quand je lui ai dis que c'était l'heure du dodo. Il est arrivé un peu plus tard car il avait rv chez le médecin et d'ailleurs au niveau médical rien n'explique c'est vomissements. Cela revient surtout au retour de vacances et au retour de WE


----------



## Catie6432 (17 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, 
A deux ans il ne fait plus qu'une sieste par jour je suppose. 
Il n'attend pas l'après-midi pour éprouver des difficultés liées au départ de sa maman le matin.
Comment se passe le temps du coucher avec ses parents ? 
Est il serein ou difficile ? 
Déjeune t'il proche de l'heure de la sieste ? 
D'autres pistes sont à rechercher je pense.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (17 Octobre 2022)

Chez lui il ne vomi jamais au moment des siestes ?


----------



## Titine15 (17 Octobre 2022)

Je me demande si il ne manipule pas son monde avec ses vomissements. D'ailleurs avec ses parents il vomi lorsqu'il est contrarié si par exemple ses parents tardent à rentrer à la maison ou si ils vont chez des gens qu'il ne veut pas voir


----------



## Titine15 (17 Octobre 2022)

Catie il fait encore la sieste le matin car il a un handicape invisible qui le fatigue donc il dort plus qu1 enfant de son âge. Il se fatigue vite.
Sandrine non pas chez lui pendant la.sieste mais ca lui arrive la nuit.


----------



## Titine15 (17 Octobre 2022)

Avec ses parents le coucher se passe bien  et avec moi la majorité du temps aussi parfois il va lui même vouloir enlever ses chaussons pour y aller et veut monter les escaliers comme un grand mais voilà c'est cyclique ça revient mais en dehors de ça il joue très bien, est très souriant mais c'est vrai qu'il me.demande beaucoup après maman doncje lui dis qu'elle est au travail et qu'elle va venir le chercher après le goûter comme d'habitude, qu'il n'a pas à s'inquiéter que maman vient toujours le chercher


----------



## Titine15 (17 Octobre 2022)

Catie il déjeune 2 h à peu près avant la sieste


----------



## MeliMelo (17 Octobre 2022)

Ce n'est pas l'angoisse de la séparation pour moi. Il n'y a pas de manipulation à cet âge-là, encore moins avec des vomissements... Peut-être proposer à la maman d'aller voir un pédopsy en plus du suivi médical chez le pédiatre. N'hésitez pas à demander conseil auprès de votre PMI également.


----------



## Chantou1 (17 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour Titine,

En j’ajouterais que la maman évite de montrer son angoisse et d’en parler devant l’enfant.
Le faire par téléphone ...

Demander conseils aussi à la PMI.


----------



## Titine15 (17 Octobre 2022)

Méli-mélo moi je pense que la maman aurait plus besoin que l'enfant d'aller voir un psy car elle lui parle énormément de la séparation et je ne sais pas si cela ne l'angoisse pas plus qu'autre chose.  Un jour je lui ai dis franchement ce que j'en pensais et elle était d'accord avec moi. Cela la conforte dans son rôle de maman que son petit ne veuille qu'elle.
En parler c'est bien  mais trop cela peut faire l'inverse du but à mon avis.
 La manipulation cela vient d1 pedopsy et de ses médecins qui le suivent depuis sa naissance.


----------



## Titine15 (17 Octobre 2022)

Oui Chantou je lui ai dis que devant lui ce n'était pas judicieux donc elle le fait par tel avec moi. Si j'oublie de lui envoyer un message juste après le repas eh bien ça ne tarde pas pour quelle m'en envoie un. Elle est très stressée, angoissée


----------



## nounoucat1 (17 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour l'angoisse de séparation c'est au moment de quitter le parent. La c'est plus une angoisse du coucher. Il faudrait peut être supprimer la sieste du matin la remplacer par des moments calmes assis au sol pour de la lecture des comptines avec marionnettes calins. Manger plus tôt et sieste plus tôt aussi 
Créer une ambiance calme prévenir que l'heure de la sieste approche que tout le monde a besoin de repos qu'il faut dormir pour être en forme . Demander aux parents ou se demander s'il y a eu une peur un problème de l'enfant a la sieste. 
Si vraiment ce petit veut sa maman demander une photo de maman pour fabriquer un petit cadre peint decoré de gommettes. Mettre ce cadre près du lit et faire un petit rituel  .dire regarde la photo de maman elle est contente que tu t'amuses  bien chez nounou la tu vas faire la sieste  dormir  après tu manges le goûter tu joues et a 17h maman vient te rechercher pour retourner dans ta maison. Après petite musique douce bonne sieste et tout a l'heure


----------



## Titine15 (17 Octobre 2022)

Chantou 
J'en ai parlé avec la pmi pour la puer cela va passer en expliquant bien les choses à l'enfant et qu'il faudrait que la maman accepte le fait que l'enfant peut jouer etc sans elle. Elle doit le laisser évoluer en dehors de sa présence. A mon niveau la puer ne voit pas ce que je pourrai faire de plus surtout que les journées hormis ça se passent très bien. Il évolue bien que ce soit au niveau repas, il mange des repas morceaux alors qu'il y a peu de temps il mangeait tout mixé d'ailleurs depuis qu'il mange des morceaux il vomi moins.


----------



## Titine15 (17 Octobre 2022)

Nounoucat
*j'ai essaye *de supprimer la sieste du matin mais cetait pire et les medecins ne veulent pas. Ce que je comprends tout a fait vu le résultat. Ce qui est déconcertant c'est que la majorité du temps il est tout content d'y aller. Depuis qu'il est bb c'est tjs le même rituel après repas temps calme, changements de couches, petites histoires


----------



## nounoucat1 (17 Octobre 2022)

J'ai eu un peu une maman du genre sa petite vomissait au repas chez elle et a la maison non .chaque midi il fallait que je lui écrive un message pour dire si la petite avait bien mangé tout ou peu et surtout sans vomir??! Et si tout allait bien.


----------



## Titine15 (17 Octobre 2022)

Nounoucat le terme "angoisse de la séparation" c'est la maman qui l'utilise pour moi ce n'est pas ça car il n'a pas de pb A laisser sa maman le matin


----------



## Chantou1 (17 Octobre 2022)

Alors parler de sa maman avec une photo ...je ne suis pas certaine ... j’ai eu et je pense ne pas être là seule, dès que l’on prononce le mot MAMAN pour certains enfants ce sont des pleurs ...

À réfléchir


----------



## nounoucat1 (17 Octobre 2022)

Dans ce cas le petit a un handicap la maman a du avoir de l'angoisse de vivre ça avec son enfant 
Tu peux avoir une autre astuce pareil près du lit de ce petit tu fabriques un petit lit et tu couches une jolie peluche ou une jolie poupée et tu inventes des petites histoires concernant la grande fatigue de ce jouet et puis chut chut il faut vite dormir pour ne pas réveiller poupée Cunégonde ou nounours choubidou .


----------



## nounoucat1 (17 Octobre 2022)

Chantou dans le cahier que je faisais avec mes accueillis il y avait parfois des photos des parents .chacun y mettait les illustrations qu'il souhaitait et les parents collaient des photos de famille pour par exemple une promenade à la mer a la forêt . Et bien quand le petit trouvait la page de la photo de papa maman c'était la joie et ça nous permettait de situer papa maman au travail et quand ce serait l'heure de se retrouver.


----------



## Titine15 (17 Octobre 2022)

Ben le problème Nounoucat c'est qu'une fois qu'il a vomi il dort sans pb d'où mon incompréhension. On dirait qu'il vomi son angoisse et après rout roule


----------



## angèle1982 (17 Octobre 2022)

Ce petit a un soucis mais lequel et il en joue sur son petit monde d'où l'angoisse de la maman qui ne sait plus sur quel pied danser ! qu'elle le montre à un spécialiste ... en tout cas nettoyer mes draps tous les jours ? non çà ne le ferait pas ou augmenter les IE en conséquence !!!


----------



## Griselda (17 Octobre 2022)

Moi aussi je conseillerais aux Parents de consulter un pedo psy, souvent il ne faut pas grand chose pour débloquer une situation à cet âge là, en particulier.

Possible aussi que les Parents doivent s'interroger eux aussi sur leur rapport à la séparation avec leur enfant.
Sont ils heureux d'aller travailler.
Ne culpabilisent ils pas trop de le confier ou même d'aimer aller travailler?
Un Parent qui explique à son enfant qu'il est lui même obligé d'aller travailler peut alors laisser penser à l'enfant que son Parent préfèrerait rester coller à son enfant et ne pas aller travailler... ce sont des pistes de reflexion mais je suis d'accord si l'enfant angoissait de se separer du Parent il le montrerait dès le moment où son Parent s'en va.


----------



## Chantou1 (17 Octobre 2022)

Nounoucat

Ton idée n’est pas mauvaise MAIS j’en ai eu 3 lorsque je chantais la chanson « miaou miaou ... mon petit chat pourquoi es tu si triste ...miaou Miaou ... ma maman est partie ...chercher des souris ... tout seul dans mon panier moi je m’ennuie ....bah il faut pas pleurer comme ça mon petit chat  ...ta maman va revenir ...la maman de X, la maman de Y, le papa de Z et même le papa de A ... tous les papas et mamans vont revenir....😿😹😻 »

Alors des enfants ADORENT et les 3 c’était NIET ... donc au bout de 3/4 mois ils aimaient bien malgré tout ma comptine 🙌😀

Alors j’en ai une « petit chat bleu » une maman avec qui j’avais eu des problèmes... j'étais Sa 4eme ! Avait dit à ma puer ... « pour le chat bleu ... ça n’existe pas ! » et elle lui avait répondu « c’est faire travailler l’imaginaire d’un enfant » 👍😂👎🏼

Enfin bref ...


----------



## Titine15 (17 Octobre 2022)

Effectivement Angèle j'en ai marre et c'est peu de le dire quand c'est que les draps ça va mais quand il y a des projections dans toute la chambre c'est l'horreur. Il en joue c'est sûre. Effectivement la maman préférerait rester avec son enfant. Elle était passée à la semaine entière et a fait marche arrière.


----------



## Chantou1 (17 Octobre 2022)

Perso il se fait vomir ... je le garde près de moi ...et ensuite s’il s’assoupit ... dans son lit ou il reste Près de moi, tant pis ..Mais pas tous les jours du vomi 🤮


----------



## Titine15 (17 Octobre 2022)

Chantou j'ai essayé mais il était capoute car il ne dormait pas enfin en presque 18 mois d'accueil j'en ai vu des vertes et des pas mûres. Ce qui me fait continuer avec lui c'est que ces phases vont et viennent et qu'à part ça il est très attachant et gentil


----------



## nounoucat1 (17 Octobre 2022)

Pour le vomi c'est vrai qu'il y a des petits qui se font vomir comme la petite que je citais plus haut puisqu'elle le faisait chez maman et pas chez nounou . J'ai encore une astuce anti vomi une nourriture compacte pas du plat industriel liquide a 2ans. Alors pour ce genre de petit boire de l'eau a 11h . Un repas qui ne contient pas de liquide .apres le déjeuner juste une gorgée d'eau. Et au besoin boire après la sieste..la maman de la petite la faisait toujours beaucoup boire été comme hiver c'était trop.


----------



## Chantou1 (17 Octobre 2022)

Excellent Nounoucat. Moi également, je ne les fais pas trop boire avant la sieste pour éviter les débordements ... la totale ...c’est bon ...

Sinon bien sur lui parler ...


----------



## Titine15 (17 Octobre 2022)

Justement Nounoucat depuis que j'ai instauré le repas solide c'est rare qu'il vomisse à la sieste de l'après-midi mais le matin ou car il mange des yaourts au petit déj et ça ça sort facilement. Ben c'est vrai que ce matin il a beaucoup bu avant la sieste, je vais rectifier ça. Il aura plus à boire après la sieste. Pour le repas je faisais déjà attention à l'eau qu'un peu avant et après.


----------



## nounoucat1 (17 Octobre 2022)

Normalement le petit n'a pas besoin de boire avant sa sieste si le matin il a bu un bib ou un bol de lait . Allonges toi après avoir bu beaucoup d'eau tu verras que la tendance est à la remontee !


----------



## MeliMelo (17 Octobre 2022)

Il faut que cette maman change de pédiatre et de pédopsy dans ce cas. Le petit à cet âge n'a pas la capacité neuronale/intellectuelle de manipuler, je suis étonnée qu'il y ait encore des professionnels de santé qui parlent de cela avec toutes les avancées de la science sur le sujet... Moi je trouve l'idée de la photo pas mal, à tester car ça fonctionne bien avec certains enfants. Après si cet enfant a un handicap, c'est peut-être lié aussi. C'est sur que la maman devrait aussi faire un travail sur elle pour ne pas refiler ses angoisses à son enfant qui doit être une vraie éponge émotionnelle. Mais difficile à aborder ce sujet. Mais normalement les pédopsy pour les enfants savent très bien être le psy pour les parents aussi. Il y a un truc à creuser.


----------



## Titine15 (17 Octobre 2022)

Alors il ne boit pas de biberon.depuis longtemps car il ne digerait pas le l'ai donc c'est yaourt au petit déjeuner. L'eau il doit en boire énormément pour sa pathologie. 
Pour ce qui est de la maman je lui ai envoyé un message avec mes impressions et elle est d'accord avec moi qu'elle doit faire un travail sur ses angoisses qui angoisse du coup le petit pour qu'il ne l'est lui même à la base.
Ce qui est très positif c'est que la maman est ouverte à la discussion et veut le bien de tous moi y compris ce qui n'est pas le cas avec tous les parents et je l'en remercie cat ce n'est pas donné à toutes les mamans d'accepter de se remettre en question.


----------



## angèle1982 (17 Octobre 2022)

Effectivement si la maman a du mal à laisser son enfant c'est perturbateur pour tous !!! il faut savoir "travailler ou pas" ... va savoir ce qu'elle lui raconte à son petit ce sont de vraies éponges !!!


----------

